# Men giving oral sex and penis size



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, I apologize if this is covered elsewhere.

But I have a friend who claims that men with above average penis size are less likely to give oral sex to a woman. 

The friend says this because she thinks that men with big ones get plenty of attention (another aspect of society supporting size as desireable) and don't really need to do other things like oral sex (as in most woman would rather have PIV with the big one or give it the attention).

I think she's wrong. I think the desire to give, recieve or do anything in bed for that matter starts and ends with how the person is wired. Penis size doesn't matter.

What do you think?


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

I think men who have big penises can fall into the trap of thinking that's all they need. I can only see that being true if the woman they are with A) doesn't enjoy receiving oral sex, and B) can have a vaginal orgasm. So, not that many women at all. Otherwise, it's a load of crap. 

Frankly, I want both or I'm not happy. And if a man wouldn't perform oral sex for any reason, relationship over. That's far too one sided for me.


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

That's fine. But my question was, do you think that it is true that men with large units are less likely to perform oral sex than men with average size?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I greatly agree with your premise that there is no correlation whatsoever between one's anatomical characteristics, good or bad, and their willingness to want to orally please their partner!

It would be greatly like saying that big-breasted women, much like their overly-endowed male counterparts, have no innate interest in orally pleasing their partners!

The commission of oral sex strictly comes from their heartfelt, altruistic desire to offer up this unique pleasure to their partner, sheerly out of the goodness of their hearts ~ nothing more, and nothing less!


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

Jax10 said:


> That's fine. But my question was, do you think that it is true that men with large units are less likely to perform oral sex than men with average size?


I haven't found that to be the case at all.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Myths and more myths. Penis size does not determine personality or looks, confidence or prowess.

I knew a guy that was hung like a cashew but could not keep the women away. 

Likewise, I have a very close friend that is outside the average range on the high end but is very awkward with women. Fortunately he is married.

Mrs. Conan's first husband was a monster downstairs but really sucked in and out of bed. I got more women on a bad day than he did his whole life.

There are also cases I have heard of, where the man was under endowed and selfish in all aspects.

Penis size is just size. Nothing else is determined by it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice creative tie in, penis size and giving oral. You get the "best new penis thread title" award!

I honestly don't know how people would come up with these kinds of theories unless they've personally sampled a LOT of sexual partners with a lot of differences. How else would one come to this conclusion?

It sounds more like a rumor that was spread by a dude with a small peen to make girls avoid dudes with a big one. Just silliness.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

This theory concerning the "small guy" might be spot on. It may come from personal experience. in most cases, if a couple is dealing with alleged normal sized organs, anything and everything probably is on the table. When it comes to what most would consider outside the norm, (smaller or larger), those residing within the "normal" dimensions really have no way of knowing what the others have to deal with.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There are about 3.5 billion males on earth. Your friend must get around if she knows how most of them are in bed.


----------



## ThirtyYearsIn (Sep 20, 2014)

Jax10 said:


> That's fine. But my question was, do you think that it is true that men with large units are less likely to perform oral sex than men with average size?


It seems to me that it would be extra important to make sure she is aroused.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I knew a guy that was hung like a cashew but could not keep the women away.



Hung like a Cashew, that's the funniest thing I've heard in a while.

.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I've never heard oral skills tied with penis size. But I have heard that the larger the package the less moves he has.

My husband has two, In and Out. They work great when used together!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

1971 said:


> Hung like a Cashew, that's the funniest thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> .


*Unless, of course, they're hung like "a cashew squash!" Then that would be a totally different story!*


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

1971 said:


> Hung like a Cashew, that's the funniest thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> .


Ditto. For some weird reason, that's the first thing I thought of this morning and laughed my head off. The visual is hysterical. Nice to start my day with laughter, so thanks Conan!

I'll just add this: I've been with both large and small and the men with smaller units have been WAAAAAY better down south. Apples and oranges.

Or should I say cashews and brazil nuts?

Take that for what it's worth (not much I'm sure).


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Jax10 said:


> That's fine. But my question was, do you think that it is true that men with large units are less likely to perform oral sex than men with average size?


I would venture a guess and say that it's probably slightly more likely that small penis = more willing to provide gratification by other means.

I can't imagine there's a huge swing in one's propensity to do so depending on penis size, however I'd be willing to bet there's a small statistical anomaly in regards to this.

It's logical. We men are conditioned to believe that bigger is better from a young age (even though as we mature, we figure out that anything in the average range is actually better). Those with large penises tend to figure out fairly quickly that it's not ideal in most cases, yet many do not, and spend their entire lives thinking they're a sex god simply because of the size of their wang.

Conversely, those who learn they are on the smaller side tend to figure out at some point that they're better off being skilled in bed, and/or via other means.

But seriously, you'd need a very large sample size in your lifetime to actually see the quantitative data from this. But I have no doubt it would skew in that direction.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> Ditto. For some weird reason, that's the first thing I thought of this morning and laughed my head off. The visual is hysterical. Nice to start my day with laughter, so thanks Conan!
> 
> I'll just add this: I've been with both large and small and the men with smaller units have been WAAAAAY better down south. Apples and oranges.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Gotta have a smile on your face anytime a penis is being discussed. I think it is a fun and funny topic every time!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> I knew a guy that was hung like a cashew but could not keep the women away.


The mistake you may be making is that you can't judge a dude by his limp package. I've never sported a boner for another man, and I'm sure this guy is the same. Just because he's a thimble limp doesn't mean he isn't hung.

The erectile tissue begins just in front of the rectum. There are several inches inside. Some men's erectile tissue is springy and some just goes limp. For the springy erectile tissue men, they can have very little showing outside as nearly all of the erectile tissue has retracted inside. It's not going to have much for diameter either in the limp state.

Typical for a "shower" is to have a limp to hard ratio of 1:2 or less. It is not unheard of for a "grower" to have a ratio of 1:5. You may pity his 1.5" penis and think it's not going to please a woman. What you'll never see is the 7.5" he's capable of.


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

In my experience, this is true.

The men that I have engaged with who were on the smaller side were always more into oral because they felt as if they needed to be superior there because they knew that their penises were on the smaller side and they did not want me to be disappointed.

The men that I engaged with that were on the larger side did not feel as if they needed to be so into oral because they were hung and that is all that I should need to have a good time.

I personally prefer a man who is smaller than larger anyways.
I find that they are more eager to please me, their penis "hits the spot" and it does not make anal something I will....ummmm.... remember for days.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> The mistake you may be making is that you can't judge a dude by his limp package. I've never sported a boner for another man, and I'm sure this guy is the same. Just because he's a thimble limp doesn't mean he isn't hung.
> 
> The erectile tissue begins just in front of the rectum. There are several inches inside. Some men's erectile tissue is springy and some just goes limp. For the springy erectile tissue men, they can have very little showing outside as nearly all of the erectile tissue has retracted inside. It's not going to have much for diameter either in the limp state.
> 
> Typical for a "shower" is to have a limp to hard ratio of 1:2 or less. It is not unheard of for a "grower" to have a ratio of 1:5. You may pity his 1.5" penis and think it's not going to please a woman. What you'll never see is the 7.5" he's capable of.


No mistakes here Larry. I took part in some very wild scenes in my youth. This guy erect was as big as my pinky.

He still got a lot of women and repeat customers. He was a very confident and fun guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

P.S. Mrs. Conan won't let me give my measurements but I am outside the average on the high side and oral is about 75% of my game. I love it and I got skills.&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I am above average.
I almost never dole out oral sex (hopefully that will change this year).
The reasons have nothing to do with my penis size. My wife is highly orgasmic and can cum from stimulation of a number of areas on her body. Oral sex isn't necessary for her to get off, which means it needn't be a priority the way it is for women who only seem to come from oral.
However she did let me know relatively recently that she'd like it back on the menu. That's going to take some effort, due to the way my wife is built. Giving her oral isn't easy.



arbitrator said:


> The commission of oral sex strictly comes from their heartfelt, altruistic desire to offer up this unique pleasure to their partner, sheerly out of the goodness of their hearts ~ nothing more, and nothing less!


This doesn't apply to all. Some people dole out oral sex not out of altruism, but because eating and blowing is sexually arousing to them unto itself.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

As the “World’s Least Endowed Man” would say . . . . 

*“I don’t often hit my lovers cervix during sex but when I do, it’s with my tongue. Stay thirsty my frinds.”​*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> As the “World’s Least Endowed Man” would say . . . .
> 
> *“I don’t often hit my lovers cervix during sex but when I do, it’s with my tongue. Stay thirsty my frinds.”​*


Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarlaRose (Jul 6, 2014)

Your friend is soooooooooo wrong!

And it pains me to see that some, if not most, have agreed with her assessment. I also hate that the discussion devolved into small men being better at oral sex than large men. Neither is true. Obviously, I haven't been with half the men in the world, but I do believe I've been with enough that the result of my experience would lean in one direction or another. But there is no indication whatsoever that supports her theory.

In thinking about it, I actually have to say willingness leans to the large men I've been with. They all went down every time whether they were good at it or not. The very best at it was a really big guy and a guy who was of average size. Those who sucked at it were of smaller size and one guy who was large. There were 3 who didn't go down at all as a rule. One was a big guy (and useless anyway [the minuteman]), one was very thin (and useless because he was the biggest narcissist in the world and thought sex was just for him), and the other was of average size (and useless with no technique).

Now that the discussion made me think about it, it appears in my experience the big guys are more willing and more able to please in the oral sex department.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> The mistake you may be making is that you can't judge a dude by his limp package. I've never sported a boner for another man, and I'm sure this guy is the same. Just because he's a thimble limp doesn't mean he isn't hung.
> 
> The erectile tissue begins just in front of the rectum. There are several inches inside. Some men's erectile tissue is springy and some just goes limp. For the springy erectile tissue men, they can have very little showing outside as nearly all of the erectile tissue has retracted inside. It's not going to have much for diameter either in the limp state.
> 
> Typical for a "shower" is to have a limp to hard ratio of 1:2 or less. It is not unheard of for a "grower" to have a ratio of 1:5. You may pity his 1.5" penis and think it's not going to please a woman. What you'll never see is the 7.5" he's capable of.


True story.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SpinDaddy said:


> As the “World’s Least Endowed Man” would say . . . .
> 
> *“I don’t often hit my lovers cervix during sex but when I do, it’s with my tongue. Stay thirsty my frinds.”​*


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

This needs to be turned into one of those "Dos Equis Man" memes!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Jax10 said:


> What do you think?


I can kinda, sorta see the possibility for a correlation among the subset of men who just don't like giving oral in the first place.

Beyond that, it strikes me as utter rubbish. The reasons why some men don't like to do it can be exactly the reasons a whole lot of other men do. 

And that is a state of mind, not a statement of anatomy....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think it's bogus. 

75% of women cannot orgasm from PIV. So more than a big penis is needed.

I need to know something.. the OP says that men with big penises get more attention. How do all these folks giving the guys with big penises more attention even know that they have a big one? Do they wear a sign? Or is there some social edicate that a have not noticed all these syears:

“Hello, I’m Jim, I have a big one!!” 

or maybe 

“Hello, I’m BIG Jim. {wink wink}”


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
For me, a large part of the enjoyment of sex is pleasing my partner. If I just wanted to get off, I'll use the hands god gave me and get it over with.

Pride in being a good lover is very important to me. I'll use any means at my disposal to try to do that - hands, mouth, penis, and sex toys. 



As far as penis size - I've never felt the need to buy a truck with oversized tires, or a Jaguar E-type.....


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I think people’s opinions are based on their own personal experiences. My wife has described in detail her encounters with guys she was with before me. Some were larger and some smaller than me. She always preferred the smaller guys and felt that they were much better lovers than the bigger guys. Smaller men were much more intent on her enjoyment than their own. The larger men appeared more confident but were actually more selfish lovers.


----------



## BucksBunny (Jan 6, 2015)

edit


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

No woman I knew, ever asked me for an oral.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ChristianGrey said:


> No woman I knew, ever asked me for an oral.


*... unless, of course, you either didn't take the bull by the horns and lustily give it to her, or she was just super horny, just taking the initiative to grind that effervescent womanhood of her's squarely into your face!

Oh, what bliss!*


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

larry.gray said:


>


LOL!!!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *... unless, of course, you either didn't take the bull by the horns and lustily give it to her, or she was just super horny, just taking the initiative to grind that effervescent womanhood of her's squarely into your face!
> 
> Oh, what bliss!*


I could never spell effervescent!

The choice is simple, either be a cunning linguist or be a cunnilinguist.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ChristianGrey said:


> I could never spell effervescent!
> 
> The choice is simple, either be a cunning linguist or be a cunnilinguist.


* I've always loved this historically humorous line, which dates back to one of my very favorite James Bond films from 1999, Tomorrow Never Dies*

James Bond - Danish Lesson - YouTube


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think there is some truth to this . I know a few friends who even flat out told me that they don't give oral very often because they don't have to because of their size.

I also think some women don't think they have to because most men don't need it to orgasm so why bother.

its the difference between an ok lover and a great lover. IMHO.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening chillymorn
I agree. A great lover understand that giving your partner an orgasm is just one small (though necessary) part of being a great lover. 



chillymorn said:


> I think there is some truth to this . I know a few friends who even flat out told me that they don't give oral very often because they don't have to because of their size.
> 
> I also think some women don't think they have to because most men don't need it to orgasm so why bother.
> 
> its the difference between an ok lover and a great lover. IMHO.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

ChristianGrey said:


> No woman I knew, ever asked me for an oral.


First serious girlfriend taught me all about it....


----------



## Givernor (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't even know where average ends and large begins..Anyway, I remember reading an article from a retired porn star (yeah I read the article) that said the large guys were terrible to work with for some of the stated reasons. She also said that most of her co workers agreed that the average firmer fellas were more pleasurable and the large guys had issues staying erect. Of course thats probably before porn found "the little blue pill".


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

vms said:


> And if a man wouldn't perform oral sex for any reason, relationship over. That's far too one sided for me.


I think your punctuation is causing me to misread your comment. Are you saying that, if at any time you wanted oral and your man refused, the relationship would be over? Or otherwise are you saying that if a man simply doesn't perform oral at all, it would be the end?

The former I don't understand, but the latter makes sense.


As to the OP, I don't think there is a correlation, but I wouldn't really know because, at the risk of tooting my own horn, I've never had a small penis. [I know you see what I did there.]

I think it has more to do with the person than what he's working with. However, it seems logical that a man with a smaller package may have had experiences in the past which caused him to focus more on being good (and thus more willing) at oral. I really don't see the same thing happening in reverse, though. Are there women to refuse oral because a man's penis is so big that they just want intercourse instead?

This sounds like just another stereotype that, outside of a very large survey sampling, is impossible to prove. I've heard from numerous people that they've heard that black guys don't go downtown - I wouldn't know, I'm not all black guys, I'm just one. And I definitely love going downtown. YMMV.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I know a few friends who even flat out told me that they don't give oral very often because they don't have to because of their size.


This disturbs me - the fact that they use the phrase "have to." It seems to me that they simply don't _want_ to, and are using their size as an excuse.

I'm also disturbed by the fact that they think that a large penis instantly means better sex for the woman, so much so that they can forgo what is (in my opinion) one of the most fun things to do in bed.

Conversely, I did date a girl once who told me that she would never let her husband go down on her. I was a virgin (and a teenager) at the time and we were just talking about sex, so I didn't think too much of it - I'd never done it so I didn't know what I would have been missing had I married her. But I guess there are woman who don't care for it, or just don't want it.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I think it's personality, not size. Having a big penis doesn't mean you are a selfish lover. Having a small penis doesn't mean you are a giving lover. Small guys go for quickies too, small guys have one night stands, small guys have sex with ugly girls and don't care about them, and small guys have sex and don't give oral. 

Only 30% of women are orgasmic with vaginal penetration so I'd say if any man wants to be a good lover to the majority of women, he goes down. And big men go down too. The desire to eat vagina has absolutely nothing to do with my penis size. I am not small at all and I eat vagina because I am selfish and want to eat vagina. I want to smell it, eat it, make it tense up, make it cum, and I like to feel it in my mouth, taste the wetness. Wtf does my **** have do to with any of that?

It would be like saying guys with curved penises are more likely to have feet fetishes.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Women with large breasts don't give oral sex, because men are happy watching them bounce.

I don't think so. Attributes don't make you a good lover, being a good lover does.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Coldie said:


> It would be like saying guys with curved penises are more likely to have feet fetishes.


I can say that this is true because I don't have a curved penis and I don't have a foot fetish.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a man and I don't think penis size has anything to do with wanting to yodel in the gully. As long as it doesn't smell like a three week old unwashed sock I'm there!!! I have a thick one so that must mean I like licking her fingernails???


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

thenub said:


> yodel in the gully


:rofl:

I learn some of the funniest phrases here.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Seppuku said:


> This disturbs me - the fact that they use the phrase "have to." It seems to me that they simply don't _want_ to, and are using their size as an excuse.


Exactly. Those that don't want to do it in the first place will find an excuse not to. 

Those that think women just taste good, are willing regardless of their size.


----------



## itcouldbeworse (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not trying to toot my own horn but I have been told by just about every woman I've been with including my STBXW that I am larger than the others she has been with. Apparently that is also an excuse from my STBXW, in that I'm too large for her and it hurts her even when I am gentle.

I love to give oral sex to the woman I'm with though, it turns me on in other ways that PIV or a HJ/BJ cannot.


----------

